# Laing DDC310 "leiser" bekommen



## Kubikfranz (4. April 2016)

Hey Ho,

ich habe heute meine Wasserkühlung eingebaut. Sie läuft einwandfrei. Die Lüfter sind 3 PWM-Lüfter, diese habe ich schon auf leisen Betrieb gestellt, sie drehen jetzt mit ca. 550 Umdrehungen im Schnitt. Die Pumpe jedoch dreht ziemlich laut, nicht störend aber man hört sie. 

Über der Pumpe ist ein AGB (Aquacomputer Aqualis 100 ml). Sie wird mit einem 4 Pin Molex an das Netzteil angeschlossen und ein 3 Pin Molex für einen Lüfteranschluss, beide sind auch verbunden. Stimmt das so? Wie kann ich die Pumpe jetzt runterregeln? Laut HWMonitor dreht die im Schnitt mit 1500 bis 2000 Umdrehungen...


----------



## SpatteL (4. April 2016)

Steht die Pumpe auch entkoppelt?

So wie sie jetzt angeschlossen ist, kannst du sie nicht regeln.
Da brauchst du z.B. so ein Kabel:
Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 4Pin Molex (12V) | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
Damit kannst du die Pumpe dann an eine entsprechend starke(10W) Lüftersteuerung(nicht das MB!) anschließen.

Der einzelne Draht aus dem originalen 3pin kannst da auch mit rein stecken, der ist für das Tachosignal.

MfG


----------



## nonamez78 (4. April 2016)

Wie fängst du denn die Vibrationen ab? Die Drehzahl regulieren bringt etwas, außer man erwischt einen Bereich wo eine Art Resonanz auftritt, dann wird es bei niedrigen Drehzahlen sogar lauter. Ich habe mein ganzes System mit einer vollständigen Entkoppelung der Vibrationsquelle (Pumpe + Anbauteile) flüsterleise bekommen. Dabei steht die Pumpe auf einem Shoggy Sandwich (geht bei dir eher schlecht) und es gibt keine starre Verbindung zwischen der Pumpe und dem dem nächsten Bauteil (in meinem Fall Grafikkarte und AGB). Ideal wäre eine Verbindung mittels festen Abstandshaltern zum AGB gewesen, aber dann würde dieses auch vibrieren.

Bei der Drehzahl der Pumpe ist diese entweder schon sehr tief, oder es muss mit einem Umrechnungsfaktor auf die echte Drehzahl geschlossen werden. 1500 umin würde ich eher in die 5V Ecke packen, also schon eine recht geringe Spannung.

Für regelbare Pumpen würde ich auch ein sehr konstantes Profil vorschlagen, keine kleine Änderungen der Drehzahl für wenig Temperatur Änderung. Das führt nur zum ständigen Hoch und Runterlaufen der Pumpe, was unnötigen Krach erzeugt. Meine Pumpe läuft immer auf 50%, außer die Kombination aus CPU und GPU Temperatur übersteigt 40°C, dann wird auf 75% geschaltet (passiert aber eigentlich nie).


----------



## nonamez78 (4. April 2016)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Der einzelne Draht aus dem originalen 3pin kannst da auch mit rein stecken, der ist für das Tachosignal.



Eventuell klappt die Lösung hier sogar den RPM Pin wieder aufs Board zu stecken, aber ich hatte damit mächtig Stress auf einem ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (Vorgänger meines heutigen Gaming Systems). Der Grund war die scheinbar nicht gleiche Masse. Technisch gab es nur eine, dennoch hat das Netzteil diese wohl getrennt und das Mainboard erkannte die Drehzahl nicht wegen der offenen Masse (die RPM Strippe allein ist nun mal nicht auswertbar, es muss immer ein Gegenpol vorhanden sein). Aber ggf. klappt es ja in diesem Fall.


----------



## Kubikfranz (4. April 2016)

OKay schonmal danke für die Antworten. 
Ich habe das Define S, von daher fällt eine Lüftersteuerung schonmal flach, wohin damit? Ich habe die Pumpe mit AGB am Gehäuse mit den dazugehörigen Schrauben (mit Gummi entkoppelt) am Gehäuse aufgehangen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. April 2016)

Eine Regelung der DDC310 ist auch damit möglich:

DC-DC Step Down Power Module 4V-38V to 1.25V-36V 5A Voltmeter Adjustable

Welche zwei Kabel des Molexstecker vom Netzteil allerdings an "In+" und "In-" angeschlossen werden kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Über das Ein- und Ausdrehen der kleinen goldenen Schraube veränderst du die an den Verbraucher (=DDC310) weitergegebene Spannung. Über die beiden schwarzen Knöpfe links und rechts der Anzeige wechselst du bei der Anzeige zwischen der am Ein- und Ausgang der Platine anliegenden Spannung . Die beiden Kabel des 4pin Molexsanschlusses der Pumpe kommen an "Out+" und "Out-".


*@VJoe: Wie wärs mit einem HowTo? *


----------



## SpatteL (4. April 2016)

Bin zwar nicht Joe, versuche es aber trotzdem. 

Das ist ja ein Step-Down DC-DC Wandler, also der kann nur herunter regeln, d.h. an den Eingang müssten 12V, damit du von da an herunter regeln kannst.
12V sind im PC gelb(+12V) und schwarz(-/Masse).

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2016)

*Achtung*: das, was Spattel verlinkte, wäre wohl nur für den Fall, dass du zuätzlich noch eine Lüftersteurung holst! Was NICHT ginge, wäre NUR ein derartiges Kabel "3Pin auf Molex 7V", was es ja auch gibt! Denn 3Pin-Kabel der Laing ist NUR fürs Tachosignal, und der Strom kommt NUR über den Molexstecker -  der Adapter wird also nix nutzen!

Das Gute aber: sofern du die Pumpe einfach nur mit konstanten 7V betreiben willst, geht es total simpel und kostenlos. Ich hab die Pumpe selber und hab es so gemacht, betreibe die also mit 7V, da ist die dann an sich nicht mehr wahrzunehmen, wenn du auch unter der Pumpe ein wenig zur Entkopplung machst. Bei 12V ist die Pumpe aber echt laut:

so sehen ja die Kabel der Pumpe aus, drittes Bild: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1RT mit 2xG1/4-Aussengewinde | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany   und wenn du mal "in" den Stecker schaust, wirst du sehen, dass die Metallpins wegen je 2 "Nasen" nicht aus dem Stecker rutschen. Du musst nun einfach nur mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher oder so bei dem Pin, der zum schwarzen Kabel des Molex-Steckers gehört, die kleinen "Nasen" reindrücken, so dass du am Kabel ziehen und damit den Pin aus dem Steckergehäuse rausbekommst. Dann biegst du die beiden Nasen wieder "raus", so dass die wieder abstehen, schiebst den Pin in den (auf dem Bild) rechten Schacht des Steckers - die Nasen sorgen dafür, dass der Pins quasi "einrastet" und verhindern, dass der Pin wieder rausrutschst, außer du biegst die erneut flach um. Nach dem "Modden" hat der Molex-Stecker also die beiden mittleren Kontakte frei und die beiden äußeren belegt - das sind dann 7V.

Hier auch ein Bild, wie es generell bei Molex ist - bei 12V ist es übrigens egal, ob der "mitte links" oder "mitte rechts" belegt ist, d.h. nicht wundern, dass es bei dem Stecker der DDC310 zwei nebenbeinader liegende Pins sind und bei dem Bild für die 12V-Version ein Pin Abstand ist. 
http://media.bestofmicro.com/R/9/304245/original/molex-01.png


FALLS Du dich das nicht traust (gibt an sich keinen Grund dafür  ), könntest du auch einen Adapter suchen, der quasi so aussieht, nur eben mit bereits für 7V "umgesteckten" Kabeln:Strom Verlangerung intern, 13,34cm 4pol Stecker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor   ich hab allerdings auf die Schnelle keinen gefunden, ich finde auch nur überall die 7V-Adapter für 3- oder 4-Pin-Lüfterstecker auf Molex...


----------



## SpatteL (4. April 2016)

Warum soll das Kabel nicht gehen?
Das macht aus dem 4pin Molex der Pumpe ein 3pin Lüfterstecker, den man dann an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen kann.
Eine Variate, die auch gleich das Tachosignal mit einbezieht, wäre der "Laing Adapter" von Aquacomputer:
Aquacomputer poweradjust o. powerbooster Anschlusskabel fur Laing DDC-Pumpen | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder etwas schöner mit Sleeve:
aqua computer Anschlusskabel Laing DDC - poweradjust 2, aquaero 5/6

Problem an deiner Variante ist, das nicht jede Laing sicher mit 7V anläuft, viele brauchen etwas mehr(so ca. 8V)

MfG


----------



## Narbennarr (4. April 2016)

poweradjust + das kabel = volle kontrolle 

bei festen 7v muss man schon glück haben, dass sie läuft


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. April 2016)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Joe, versuche es aber trotzdem.
> 
> Das ist ja ein Step-Down DC-DC Wandler, also der kann nur herunter regeln, d.h. an den Eingang müssten 12V, damit du von da an herunter regeln kannst.
> 12V sind im PC gelb(+12V) und schwarz(-/Masse).
> ...



Danke. Damit sollte alles klar sein. Da Lowara ja für die DDC einen Spannungsbereich von 8-13V angibt, wird die DDC310 auch mit den 8V über den Step-Down Wandler sicher anlaufen und dadurch auch leiser sein. Bei mir haben zwei DDC310 den 7V Betrieb über das einfache Umstecken der Pins jeweils innerhalb der nächsten 24h nicht überlebt. Das kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Daher würde ich auf die 8V gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Danke. Damit sollte alles klar sein. Da Lowara ja für die DDC einen Spannungsbereich von 8-13V angibt, wird die DDC310 auch mit den 8V über den Step-Down Wandler sicher anlaufen und dadurch auch leiser sein. Bei mir haben zwei DDC310 den 7V Betrieb über das einfache Umstecken der Pins jeweils innerhalb der nächsten 24h nicht überlebt. Das kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Daher würde ich auf die 8V gehen.




Dass die DDC310 für 7V nicht geeignet wäre ist mir absolut neu - ich hatte an sich extra eine Pumpe gesucht, die mit 7V kein Problem hat, und über die DDC310 hab ich das an sich so gelesen ^^

Was soll/kann denn überhaupt ganz allgemein bei einer Pumpe passieren bei zu wenig Spannung, außer dass die nicht startet? Das versteh ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.     ^^


----------



## SpatteL (4. April 2016)

Bin zwar gelernter  Elektriker, aber mit Motoren habe ich in der Arbeit nicht viel zu tun und es das war auch in der Ausbildung nicht gerade das Lieblingsfach, aber ich glaube:
Bei zu wenig, bzw. weniger als der Nennspannung sollte erst mal nix passieren.
Ich glaube aber, wenn der Motor nicht anläuft, ist der Strom durch die Spulen größer als normal und führt dadurch zu einer erhöhten Erwärmung, was wiederum ein Durchbrennen eben dieser zur Folge haben kann.

Vielleicht schaut Joe ja mal hier vorbei und kann es besser erläutern.

MfG


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. April 2016)

@Herbboy: Der Hersteller gibt schlicht und ergreifend die 8-13V vor, darunter hast du keine Garantie dass sie anläuft. Es gibt genauso viele Berichte wo es mit 7V nicht funktioniert.

Die erste DDC310 funktionierte ein 3/4 Jahr problemlos mit 12V bevor ich das Umstecken auf 7V ausprobiert habe. Sie lief zunächst mit 7V an, nachdem der Rechner mehrmals ausgeschaltet wurde machte die DDC plötzlich keinen Mucks mehr und es breitete sich ein beißender Geruch aus. Dadurch bin ich dann erst auf die defekte Pumpe aufmerksam geworden.

Resultat: Verbrannte Platine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die zweite lief bei 7V gar nicht erst an und verweigerte dann auch den 12V Betrieb. Bei der Platine habe ich dann nichts auffälliges gesehen. Ein Lötpunkt sah nicht sauber aus und war leicht dunkel verfärbt, ob die Stelle im Ausliefungszustand aber schon ausgesehen hatte habe ich nicht überprüft.

Edit:Mag sein, dass man die DDC zuverlässiger auf 7V bekommt, wenn sie über einen höheren Start-Boost dann auf 7V geregelt wird. Das ist aber bei einer einfachen Pinänderung nicht der Fall.


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> @Herbboy: Der Hersteller gibt schlicht und ergreifend die 8-13V vor, darunter hast du keine Garantie dass sie anläuft. Es gibt genauso viele Berichte wo es mit 7V nicht funktioniert.


 ich hatte nur Berichte gefunden, wo entweder gar nix dazu stand oder eben, dass es kein Problem sei, auf 7V zu gehen.  Ich MEINE ich hätte auch mal einen Test gelesen, wo was von einer inzwischen überarbeiteten Version stand...   Und  wegen der Herstellerangaben: ich weiß nicht, wo du die Angaben her hast, aber die DDC310 wird doch von aquatuning hergestellt oder zumindest lassen die die herstellen und "sind" formal gesehen der Hersteller, und DA steht gar nix zum Regelbereich, sondern nur was von 12V:  Alphacool Laing DDC31 - Complete Edition - silber/Plexi | Alphacool Pumpen | Pumpen | Shop | Alphacool   es gibt ja nicht mal eine richtige Anleitung zu der Pumpe. 

Kann es denn sein, dass es vlt inzwischen kein Problem mehr ist, früher aber schon?


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. April 2016)

LaingDDC

Dass bei der DDC310 irgendwas verändert wurde, seit sie auf dem Markt ist, wäre mir neu.


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> http://documentlibrary.xylemappliedwater.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/22/files/2012/11/Xylem-DDC_DEMKDDC-PROSPEKT_2014-02-04.pdf


 Das is aber keine DDC310, sondern eine DDC 1T.  ^^  und auch bei der Tabelle in dieser pdf sind nur "1"-Modelle drin, kein Wort von 310. 

Und selbst das wäre sauschwer zu finden, zB bei der deutschen Website von dieser Firma "Lowara" wird zum Stichwort DDC nix gefunden...  Ich finde das bei Wakü aber allgemein eh ziemlich erbärmlich, wie unglaublich schwer zu vielen Produkten Infos zu finden sind - dabei sind doch da oft "Freaks" dahinter, die das selber gut finden, wo man sich ein bisschen mehr Mühe erwarten dürfte...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. April 2016)

Mal zu den 7V und DDC. Die DDC ist nicht ausgelegt um mit 7V zu starten da die Startspannung mit 9V angegeben ist. Man kann dennoch oft mit 7V starten aber wenn man eben pech hat, startet die Pumpe NICHT bei 7V. Der Regelbereich ist zwischen 6 und 13V, das sollte man aber nicht mit der Startspannung verwechseln. Die liegt bei besagten 9V. 

@Herbboy
Viele Teile werden nicht selbst produziert oder entwickelt. Bei Pumpen der DDC und D5 Reihe kann dir ein Brand nicht viel dazu sagen, da alle DDC und D5 Pumpen eben direkt von Laign kommen. Meist schon verpackt und gelabelt. Von daher spielt es ja auch keine Rolle von wem man die Pumpen kauft. Außer man legt Wert auf eine spezielle Ausstattung wie sie Aqua Computer teilweise bei ihren Modellen bietet. Aber auch hier kommt lediglich die Steuerplatine von Aqua Computer, die Daten der Pumpe selbst sind unverändert zu allen anderen Modellen. 
Auch in anderen Bereichen sind die meisten elektronischen Bauteile einfach zugekauft und gelabelt. Daher können dir die meisten nicht sagen wie es exakt funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Mal zu den 7V und DDC. Die DDC ist nicht ausgelegt um mit 7V zu starten da die Startspannung mit 9V angegeben ist. Man kann dennoch oft mit 7V starten aber wenn man eben pech hat, startet die Pumpe NICHT bei 7V. Der Regelbereich ist zwischen 6 und 13V, das sollte man aber nicht mit der Startspannung verwechseln. Die liegt bei besagten 9V.


 aber wie erfährt man so was dann? Bei der DDC 1 T zB steht es mit dabei (in eurem Shop zB), aber bei der 310 nicht. Ich konnte mich da nur auf Eigenrecherche verlassen und hab da halt Tests/Erfahrungen gesehen, wo die Pumpe "mit 7V leise läuft", weswegen man ja an sich davon ausgeht, dass 7V dann klappen und nicht noch drüber nachdenkt, ob man zum starten vielleicht mehr braucht. 

Wir würde man das überhaupt umsetzen, dass die Pumpe zum Start mehr Volt bekommt, ohne dass man händisch an einem Drehregler rumfummeln muss?





> Viele Teile werden nicht selbst produziert oder entwickelt. Bei Pumpen der DDC und D5 Reihe kann dir ein Brand nicht viel dazu sagen, da alle DDC und D5 Pumpen eben direkt von Laign kommen. Meist schon verpackt und gelabelt. Von daher spielt es ja auch keine Rolle von wem man die Pumpen kauft. Außer man legt Wert auf eine spezielle Ausstattung wie sie Aqua Computer teilweise bei ihren Modellen bietet. Aber auch hier kommt lediglich die Steuerplatine von Aqua Computer, die Daten der Pumpe selbst sind unverändert zu allen anderen Modellen.
> Auch in anderen Bereichen sind die meisten elektronischen Bauteile einfach zugekauft und gelabelt. Daher können dir die meisten nicht sagen wie es exakt funktioniert.


 aber da muss es doch vom Hersteller aus Daten zB zum Spannungsbereich geben, die zuverlässig sind und vom Shop/"Labelhersteller" weitergegeben werden können. Oder auch so was wie zB selbst erstellte Kurzanleitungen oder Infos für einige Teile. Ich finde es sehr schwer, bei vielen Produkten für WaKü rauszufinden, ob es nun passt oder nicht, ob das Teil das richtige oder falsche ist, oder ob es nun diese oder jene Spannung hat, oder oder oder... zB hab ich mir mal Monsoon-Winkel holen woollen und hab nur über viele Umwege rausfinden können, wie genau die funktionieren, ob es Winkel mit Anschlüssen sind oder ob man zusätzliche Anschlussschrauben separat braucht, wenn ja: welche usw. - oder Thema Pumpe und AGB: was passt auf was, oder was ist autark und wird einfach per Anschlussschraube und einem Schlauchstück verbunden? Alles sehr kompliziert, wenn man nicht Foren kennt, wo man sich das genau "vorplanen" lässt, und selbst da können dann "Fehler" passieren wie man ja mir sieht, der nichts davon wusste, dass die 7V für die DDC310 eventuell ein Problem sein könnte.


----------



## SpatteL (5. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wir würde man das überhaupt umsetzen, dass die Pumpe zum Start mehr Volt bekommt, ohne dass man händisch an einem Drehregler rumfummeln muss?


Mit einem manuellem Umschalter von 12V auf 7V, auf 12V starten und dann auf 7V umschalten oder mit einer Steuerung, die das kann(poweradjust oder aquaero z.B.).

MfG


----------



## Nachty (5. April 2016)

HEHE zum Glück hab ich mir die PWM bestellt, aber ist trotzdem wichtig zu sehen wie ihr das hinbekommt^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2016)

Nachty schrieb:


> HEHE zum Glück hab ich mir die PWM bestellt, aber ist trotzdem wichtig zu sehen wie ihr das hinbekommt^^


 es gibt eine DDC 310 mit PWM-Steuerung? ^^

Was wäre denn , wenn man die Pumpe per Adapter einfach ans Board macht - beim PC-Start kommen doch da erstmal kurz sowieso 12V, oder nicht? Oder kann man die gar nicht per Board ansteuern?


----------



## nonamez78 (5. April 2016)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Mit einem manuellem Umschalter von 12V auf 7V, auf 12V starten und dann auf 7V umschalten oder mit einer Steuerung, die das kann(poweradjust oder aquaero z.B.).
> 
> MfG



Ist denn eigentlich raus, ob man überhaupt mehr als die Leistung bei 7 V braucht? Der Durchfluss ist ein wichtiger Faktor, aber wichtiger ist eigentlich das angewärmte Wasser effektiv über die Radiatoren wieder abzukühlen. Das geht auch mit langsamer laufendem Wasser sehr gut.


----------



## sok904 (6. April 2016)

Brauchen ist immer relativ. Als magische Grenzen werden immer wieder die 30 l pro Stunde genannt, mit leicht besseren Temperaturen bei 60 l pro Stunde. Für gewöhnlich sollten die 7V ausreichen um den Kreislauf mit genügend Durchfluss zu versorgen. Aber wenn man mehrere Düsenkühler plus Schnellkupplungen verbaut hat, dann eventuell nicht mehr. Da hilft nur ein Durchflusssensor und testen. Eine allgemein gültige Antwort wird es auf die Frage wohl nicht geben.


----------



## SpatteL (6. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was wäre denn , wenn man die Pumpe per Adapter einfach ans Board macht - beim PC-Start kommen doch da erstmal kurz sowieso 12V, oder nicht? Oder kann man die gar nicht per Board ansteuern?


Nur die wenigsten Boards werden das mitmachen(von der Leistung her).
Die Anschlüsse auf den MBs sind doch nur für 1-2 Lüfter gedacht.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2016)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Nur die wenigsten Boards werden das mitmachen(von der Leistung her).
> Die Anschlüsse auf den MBs sind doch nur für 1-2 Lüfter gedacht.


 Für einige Pumpen mag das so sein, aber die DDC 310 braucht AFAIK 10W - ist  das echt schon zu viel?


----------



## Nachty (6. April 2016)

Man kann eh keine Pumpe ans Board stöpselnrein von den Anschlüssen gesehn ( ausser die älteren DDC Pumpen keine Ahnung wer sich das ausgedacht hat^^) 10W ist viel zu viel da brätzelst das Board weg hehe , und nein es gibt die 310 nicht als PWM aber es gibt DDC Pupmpen als PWM weißt du doch @HERBboy°^^


----------



## Narbennarr (6. April 2016)

Board stellen mittlerweile 12Watt auf den Lüfterports bereit. Nur sind die Anlaufströme meist viel höher


----------



## SpatteL (6. April 2016)

Die Phobya DC12 Pumpen haben ein 3pin Lüfterstecker.

@Narbennarr:
Das werden aber nur die wenigsten sein.

MfG


----------



## Nachty (6. April 2016)

Ja kürzlicherweise nicht alle wissend aber trotzdem, schließe ich da never eine Pumpe ans Board , guter Deutsch^^


----------



## Narbennarr (6. April 2016)

SpatteL schrieb:


> @Narbennarr:
> Das werden aber nur die wenigsten sein.
> 
> MfG



Ne zumindest seid Z97 gibts 1A am Fan Anschlüssen, aufm CPU Anschluss eigentlich immer.
Aber wie gesagt bringt das nix, wenn der Anlaufstrom deutlich zu hoch ist.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ne zumindest seid Z97 gibts 1A am Fan Anschlüssen, aufm CPU Anschluss eigentlich immer.
> Aber wie gesagt bringt das nix, wenn der Anlaufstrom deutlich zu hoch ist.


  Eine Pumpe zieht also bei 12W kurz mehr als 10W, wenn sie mit 10W angegeben wird? Hat das einen erklärbaren Grund?


----------



## Narbennarr (6. April 2016)

Ist egal wo sie dran hängt. Die Angaben zur Leistungsaufnahme beziehen sich dabei (bei Lüftern ist das genau so, eben so bei HDDs) auf den laufenden Betrieb.
Zum starten benötigen die Geräte kurzzeitig deutlich mehr Saft. Kann man sich quasi als anschubsen vorstellen. Dur brauchst ja auch weniger Kraft ein bereits rollendes Auto zu schieben, als es aus dem Stand heraus zu bewegen 

Als beispiel eine HDD (echte Werte eine Seagate Modell das hier liegt): die benötigt unter Last 7.5W, im leerlauf 5W. Um zu starten benötigt sie aber kurzeitig 24W.


----------



## SpatteL (6. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hat das einen erklärbaren Grund?


Physik :p
Um die Welle in Bewegung zu setzten wird mehr Energie gebraucht, als um die Drehzahl zu halten.
Der Anlaufstrom von Motoren beträgt das 5-10 fache des Nennstroms.
Einschaltstrom – Wikipedia

MfG


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Mal zu den 7V und DDC. Die DDC ist nicht ausgelegt um mit 7V zu starten da die Startspannung mit 9V angegeben ist. Man kann dennoch oft mit 7V starten aber wenn man eben pech hat, startet die Pumpe NICHT bei 7V. *Der Regelbereich ist zwischen 6 und 13V*, das sollte man aber nicht mit der Startspannung verwechseln. Die liegt bei besagten 9V.
> 
> @Herbboy
> Viele Teile werden nicht selbst produziert oder entwickelt. Bei Pumpen der DDC und D5 Reihe kann dir ein Brand nicht viel dazu sagen, da alle DDC und D5 Pumpen eben direkt von Laign kommen. Meist schon verpackt und gelabelt. Von daher spielt es ja auch keine Rolle von wem man die Pumpen kauft. Außer man legt Wert auf eine spezielle Ausstattung wie sie Aqua Computer teilweise bei ihren Modellen bietet. Aber auch hier kommt lediglich die Steuerplatine von Aqua Computer, die Daten der Pumpe selbst sind unverändert zu allen anderen Modellen.
> Auch in anderen Bereichen sind die meisten elektronischen Bauteile einfach zugekauft und gelabelt. Daher können dir die meisten nicht sagen wie es exakt funktioniert.



Wie kommts, dass hier andere Werte angegeben sind (6V vs 8V)?

LaingDDC


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ist egal wo sie dran hängt. Die Angaben zur Leistungsaufnahme beziehen sich dabei (bei Lüftern ist das genau so, eben so bei HDDs) auf den laufenden Betrieb.
> Zum starten benötigen die Geräte kurzzeitig deutlich mehr Saft. Kann man sich quasi als anschubsen vorstellen. Dur brauchst ja auch weniger Kraft ein bereits rollendes Auto zu schieben, als es aus dem Stand heraus zu bewegen


 das ist klar, ich dachte aber halt, dass die Pumpe konstant viel Watt zieht und diese Watt zum starten völlig reichen und sie dann halt langsam ins Rollen kommt, und irgendwann hat sie dann halt die volle Drehzahl - aber alles eben ständig bei 10W. Ist da eine Platine drin, die absichtlich anfangs mehr Strom zieht, oder wie funktioniert das?

Was ich mich dann aber frage: wieso sind 7V dann evlt ein Problem, wieso zieht die Pumpe (oder auch ein Lüfter) da nicht einfach auch so viel Strom, dass es reicht?


----------



## SpatteL (6. April 2016)

Ignorierst du meine Beiträge? 

Da ist keine Platine drin, das ist elektrotechnisch einfach so.
Mit 7V kann das Magnetfeld evtl. nicht stakt genug werden um die Welle in Bewegung zu setzen.

MfG


----------



## ziko (6. April 2016)

Seit P35, aktuell ein X99 Asrock, betreibe ich 2 Laing DDC1-plus T am Mainboard. Egal ob CPU oder ein anderer Anschluss, welcher geeigneter ist das Kabel u verstecken.
Ohne jemals einen Schaden. 
Also ist eure Diskussion hinfällig.
Der Aquaero ist ungeeignet weil er sich, trotz Kühlkörper, erhitzt.
Alle par Minuten laufen die Pumpen mit voller Drehzahl um die Ausgänge abkühlen zu lassen.
Umso mehr die Spannung gedrosselt wird, umso mehr Leistung verbrät der Aquaero in Hitze
Trotz eines 120er Lüfters der mit 50% Leistung den Aquaero samt Kühlkörper anbläst.
Der Aquaero ist sowieso von der Hardware her, eher die zweite Wahl.
Jedes Step-down Modul auf Ebay für 5 Dollar schafft 60 Watt. Aber eben ohne die Aquasuite.
Aquaero 4 und 5 habe ich gehabt.
Beide DDC laufen erst ab 8 Volt an.
Mit dem Aquaero kann man einen Startboost einstellen aber eben mit den minderwertigen Ausgängen.
Hoffe euch mit meiner Erfahrung geholfen zu haben.


----------



## SpatteL (6. April 2016)

Das 6er aquaero und der 3er poweradjust werden nicht warm.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2016)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Ignorierst du meine Beiträge?
> 
> Da ist keine Platine drin, das ist elektrotechnisch einfach so.
> Mit 7V kann das Magnetfeld evtl. nicht stakt genug werden um die Welle in Bewegung zu setzen.
> ...


 okay, ich wusste nicht, dass es immer so ist. Ich dachte, dass vlt absichtlich mehr Strom gezogen wird, damit etwas schnell in Schwung kommt, aber dass es AUCH geht, dass konstant viel Strom gezogen wird und das System langsamer schneller wird, bis der nötige mechanische Widerstand überwunden ist. 

Aber wie zieht der Motor dann so viel Strom? bzw. warum fließt später weniger Strom? Passiert das von alleine? Das ist das, was ich mit der Frage nach einer  "Platine" meine. ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (7. April 2016)

Im Wesentlichen führt die Überwindung der Haftreibung und des Trägheitsmoments des Rotors zum erhöhten Einschaltstrom bis zum Erreichen der Enddrehzahl und der Stromspitze beim Start. Die Magnetfelder die nötig sind um den Rotor in Bewegung zu versetzen und zu beschleunigen sind daher recht hoch. Insbesondere die kurze Stromspitze beim Start ist die Folge. Dagegen kannst du nichts machen. Es gibt zwar bei bestimmten Motortypen (z.B. bei simplen Asynchronmotoren) die Möglichkeit mit verhältnismäßig einfachen Mitteln einen sog. Sanftanlauf mit verringerter Startleistung zu realisieren aber bei den meisten anderen Motorbauformen ist das nicht so einfach. Zudem ist die Haftreibung bei den Laings aufgrund des magnetisch vorgespannten flächigen Kalottenlagers recht hoch und das Trägheitsmoment des Rotors ist aufgrund seiner Masse ebenfalls nicht zu verachten, wenn es nicht ewig dauern soll bis die Pumpe auf Touren kommt. 

Die Haftreibung die ganz zu Beginn der Beschleunigung zunächst überwunden werden muss, lässt sich kaum reduzieren ohne am Lager etwas zu ändern und führt unweigerlich zu einer kurzen aber eben recht hohen Strom- und damit Leistungsspitze. Das erhöhte Trägheitsmoment während der Beschleunigungsphase ließe sich zwar durch einen reduzierte Winkelbeschleunigung des Rotors verringern aber nicht auf Null bringen, wenn du die Nenndrehzahl in endlicher Zeit erreichen willst. Mit einem elektronisch kommutierten Synchronmotor wie er bei den Pumpen zum Einsatz kommt, ist so ein verlangsamtes Anlaufverhalten zudem nur mit verhältnismäßig viel elektronischem Steuerungsaufwand zu realisieren, was in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen steht (sofern man das überhaupt Nutzen nennen kann). Selbst wenn man das aber realisiert hätte, wäre die Strom- bzw. Leistungsspitze direkt beim Start zur Überwindung der Haftreibung eh nicht vermeidbar und die Stromaufnahme und damit die Leistung bis zum erreichen der Nenndrehzahl wäre nach wie vor höher als bei Nenndrehzahl. Das ist simple Physik. Wenn du etwas beschleunigst musst du mehr Kraft aufbringen als wenn du nur eine konstante Geschwindigkeit halten willst. Die Kraft für Letzteres hängt im Falle der Pumpe von der verrichteten Arbeit und von der Reibung ab. Sobald der hydrodynamische Schmierfilm im Lagerspalt aufgebaut ist und vollständig trägt, ist Letztere aber sehr gering. Der hydrodynamische Schmierfilm im Lagerspalt trägt, je nach Viskosität des Mediums, aber erst ab einer bestimmten Relativgeschwindigkeit zwischen Stator und Rotor vollständig. Nach Überwindung der Haftreibung durchläuft das Lager zunächst noch eine Phase in der Mischreibung auftritt, bevor der Schmierfilm schlussendlich Stator und Rotor vollständig trennt, so dass nur noch Flüssigkeitsreibung in Lager und Spiralgehäuse auftritt. Der Verlauf der bremsenden Reibkraft im Lager folgt dabei der sog. "Stribeck-Kurve" - sie ist also auch nicht konstant, sondern drehzahlabhängig. Bei Haftreibung im Stillstand ist sie jedoch am höchsten (bestimmte Sonderfälle die in einer keinen Wakü-Pumpe zum Tragen kommen können mal außen vor gelassen). Aber das führt jetzt vllt. schon ein bisschen weit... 
Wichtig zu verstehen ist zunächst einmal, dass sich eine Strom- und damit eine Leistungsspitze die über die Nennleistung hinaus geht aus o. g. physikalischen Gründen prinzipiell nicht vermeiden lässt.

Das Beispiel von Spattel mit dem stehenden und bereits rollenden Auto war eigentlich sehr anschaulich - das ist genau  das gleiche Phänomen. Egal ob du nun selbst schiebst oder der Motor das Auto bewegt, musst du zunächst die Haftreibung überwinden (beim Auto ist das im Verhältnis zur Trägheit bei angemessener Beschleunigung eher wenig und kommt mehr von den Reifen als von den Radlagern - nur wenn die Bremsen festgerostet sind ist etwas mehr ). Anschließend muss noch die Masse des Autos samt Insassen bis zur Zielgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt werden. Das erfordert mehr Kraftaufwand als wenn du deine Zielgeschwindigkeit bereits erreicht hast (bei der Pumpe die  Zieldrehzahl), bei der nur noch eine vergleichsweise geringe  Kraft aufgebracht werden muss, um diese Geschwindigkeit gegen die Reibung und im Fall  des Autos gegen den Luftwiderstand zu halten. Wäre das nicht so bräuchte man z. B. keine Gangschaltung. Da aber selbst relativ starke Verbrennungsmotoren in der Regel bei niedrigen Drehzahlen zu wenig Drehmoment aufbringen, um das Auto ohne Untersetzung in Bewegung zu setzen, ist das nötig, oder die Kupplung würde schlapp machen, wenn der Motor es schaffen würde. Bei einem Elektromotor ändert sich die nötige Stromstärke und damit die Leistung genau wie der Kraftaufwand von der Phase des in Bewegung setzens, über die Beschleunigungsphase bis zum Betrieb bei konstanter Drehzahl.


----------



## SpatteL (7. April 2016)

Der Autovergleich kam nicht von mir.
Mal wieder sehr umfassend erklärt, danke Joe.

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das Beispiel von Spattel mit dem stehenden und bereits rollenden Auto war eigentlich sehr anschaulich - das ist genau  das gleiche Phänomen. Egal ob du nun selbst schiebst oder der Motor das Auto bewegt, musst zunächst die Haftreibung überwinden (beim Auto ist das im Verhältnis zur Trägheit bei angemessener Beschleunigung eher wenig und kommt mehr von den Reifen als von den Radlagern - nur die Bremsen festgerostet sind ist etwas mehr ). Anschließend muss noch die Masse des Autos samt Insassen bis zur Zielgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt werden. Das erfordert mehr Kraftaufwand als wenn du deine Zielgeschwindigkeit bereits erreicht hast (bei der Pumpe die  Zieldrehzahl), bei der nur noch eine vergleichsweise geringe  Kraft aufgebracht werden muss, um diese Geschwindigkeit gegen die Reibung und im Fall  des Autos gegen den Luftwiderstand zu halten.


 das ist mir alles klar, ich dachte nur, dass bei einer solchen Pumpe einer Wakü die nötige Kraft zum Überwinden "bis die Pumpe anläuft" extrem gering ist, u.a. auch weil ja Wasser aus dem AGB von oben "drückt".  Da wäre der Autovergleich dann eher, dass das Auto auf einem leichten Gefälle steht - DA muss man ja dann nicht mehr groß anschieben     Ich dachte halt, dass eventuell eine Kraft von zb umgerechnet 10W reicht, damit die Pumpe mit Hilfe des Wasserdrucks langsam anfängt zu drehen und dann mit weiterhin konstanten 10W immer schneller dreht, bis eine Grenze erreicht wird, bei denen die 10W eine bestimmte Mischung aus Drehzahl und Widerstands-Überwindung ermöglichen.  Oder anders gesagt: dass zB 10W reichen, um die Pumpe anzustupsen, aber 10W nach ein paar Augenblicken oder Sekunden ebenfalls für zb 2000 U/Min sorgen, wenn die Pumpe dann mal läuft. Mir war nicht klar, dass der Startstrom da ggf. DEUTLICH höher sein muss. 

Bei einem Lüfter ist es wiederum viel einleuchtender, dass der eine gewisse Leistung braucht, die größer als die spätere Betriebsleistung ist, weil da keine Luft von alleine nach(d)rückt, die den Start erleichert. Auf der anderen Seite kann es sein, dass ich vlt übersehen hab, dass ja "hinter" der Pumpe auch Wasser ist, was ja erst WEGgedrückt werden muss, damit das Wasser aus dem AGB nachrücken kann... 


Was wir immer noch nicht geklärt haben ist, ob die DDC 310 nun wirklich mehr als 7V braucht oder nicht - bisher hab ich hier keine verlässliche Quelle dazu entdeckt ^^   die bisherigen Links waren ja zur DDC T 1. Oder sind die vom Innenleben her absolut identisch? Wo würde man DAS dann wiederum erfahren können?


----------



## SpatteL (7. April 2016)

Laut dem von mir verlinkten Wiki-Artikel lässt sich der Einschaltstrom eines Gleichstrommotors(etwas idealisiert) mit der Spannung und den Widerstand der Spule berechnen.
I=U/R
Der Widerstand der Spule ist ein fixer Wert, an dem lässt sich nix ändern.
Wenn der Motor läuft wird in der Spule eine Spannung induziert, die der anliegenden Spannung entgegen wirkt.
I=(U1-U2)/R
Dadurch wird der Strom kleiner.

Ein Beispiel mit völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen Werten(mit denen es sich einfach rechnen lässt):
I=Strom 
U1=anliegende Spannung
U2=induzierte Spannung
R=Widerstand der Spule

I=U/R
I=12V/1Ohm
I=12A <- Einschaltstrom

I=(U1-U2)/R
I=(12V-10V)/1Ohm
I=2A <-Strom wenn der Motor läuft

MfG


----------



## VJoe2max (7. April 2016)

@SpatteL: Sorry, dass ich dir da was in den Mund gelegt hatte, was du gar nicht gesagt hattest.  

@Herbboy: Ich fürchte du hast nicht ganz verstanden wie eine Kreiselpumpe funktioniert, und vor allem nicht wie sich das Wasser in einem geschlossen Kreislauf verhält, sonst würdest du nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass sich das Wasser von selbst bewegen würde und den Rotor der Pumpe anschieben könnte . 
Die Wassersäule über dem Einlass spielt für den Anlauf einer Pumpe keine Rolle, da der hydrostatische Druck des Wassers im geschlossen Kreislauf an der Auslassseite grundsätzlich genauso hoch wie an der der Einlassseite. Von allein bewegt sich das Wasser im geschlossen Kreislauf nicht  - sonst bräuchtet du auch gar keine Pumpe um das Wasser zu bewegen . lediglich beim befüllen fließt es zunächst mal der Schwerkraft folgend nach unten. Ist die Wakü befüllt bewegt es sich nicht mehr, solange die Pumpe nicht läuft. 

 Da es sich bei der Laing, genau wie bei wie bei allen anderen Waküpumpen, um eine Kreiselpumpe handelt, würde der Rotor aber ohne Antrieb auch nicht anfangen zu drehen, wenn tatsächlich Wasser durch die Pumpe fließen würde (z. B. durch eine weitere Pumpe angetrieben). Der Rotor hat dafür gar keine Veranlassung. Im Gegensatz zu einem Fließanzeiger oder einem DFM wird er bei  einer Kreiselpumpe nicht tangential angeströmt, sondern radial und damit  symmetrisch. Deshalb baut sich kein Drehmoment auf, welches den Rotor  ohne eigenen Antrieb in Bewegung versetzen könnte. 
Kreiselpumpen sind Strömungspumpen. Der Druckaufbau im Betrieb erfolgt dynamisch durch Radialbeschleunigung des Wassers, wenn der Rotor angetrieben wird. Wird der Rotor nicht angetrieben, entsteht aufgrund der Symmetrie des Rotors kein Drehmoment, sondern das Wasser strömt mittig ein und fließt radial nach außen. Auch dynamische Kräfte bei geschwundenen Flügeln bauen sich dabei kein Drehmoment auf, das ausreichen würde die Haftreibung des Lagers zu überwinden, sofern du keinen Hochdruckreiniger an de Einlass hältst .  Dafür ist die Haftreibung des Lagers viel zu hoch. Der Rotor bleibt in der Position in der er ist und dreht sich nicht. Bei Kreiselpumpen mit achsensymmetrischem Pumpengehäuse und Rotor (bzw. Oszillatoren), wie z. B. bei den Eheim 1046er und deren Derviaten, könnte man den Rotor im Übrigen sogar nicht mal mit Hochdruck in Bewegung versetzen. Allerdings dreht er bei denen auch im Betrieb nicht kontinuierlich sondern oszilliert nur hin und her.  

Eine nicht angetriebene Kreiselpumpe stellt jedenfalls nur einen gewissen Strömungswiderstand im Kreislauf dar, welcher sich durch die Umlenkungen und Querschnittveränderungen in Pumpengehäuse und Flügelrad ergibt. Ein Drehmoment welches ausreichen würde um den Rotor in Drehung versetzen wird nicht erzeugt, wenn Wasser mit moderatem Druck durch die stillstehende Pumpe hindurch strömt. Allerdings ist die Betrachtung im geschlossen Kreislauf wie gesagt ohnehin akademisch, das sich das Wasser nun mal nicht von allein bewegt. Im Übrigen erzeugt ein Meter Wassersäule nur einen Druck von ca. 0,1bar. Selbst bei einem System mit freiem Auslauf und einem meterhohen AB über dem an den Wasserhahn aufdreht würde, wäre der Druck nicht ansatzweise ausreichend um durch die minimalen fluiddynamischen Kräfte bei der Anströmung der gekrümmten Flügel eines DDC-Rotors, selbigen in Bewegung zu versetzten.

Der Strömungswiderstand von Waküpumpen ist im Übrigen deutlich geringer als der eines ordentlichen Kühlers. Deshalb kannst du auch bedenkenlos zwei Pumpen (z. B. eine aktive und eine als Backup) in einen Kreislauf hängen und nur eine davon einschalten. Das Wasser fließt dann durch den stillstehenden Rotor der Backup-Pumpe wie durch einen Anschluss oder einen wenig restriktiven Kühler.

Abgesehen davon, dass sich das Wasser im geschlossenen Kreislauf eben wie gesagt nicht von allein bewegt, könnte man mit strömendem Wasser nur eine Verdrängerpumpe in Bewegung versetzen (also z. B. bei eine Drehschieberpumpe oder einer Zahnradpumpe). Mit einer Kreiselpumpe geht das nicht. Aber auch auch das gäbe es im geschlossen Kreislauf keine selbstständige Wasserbewegung und der Druck muss hoch genug sein um die Haftreibung zu überwinden .

Bei einem Axiallüfter wie man sie z. B als Gehäuse- oder Radi-Lüfter einsetzt wäre das übrigens ein wenig anders als bei der üblichen Rotorbauweise von Wakü-Pumpe. Um einen Axiallüfter durch Luftbewegung in Drehung zu versetzen genügt bekanntlich schon relativ wenig Luftbwegeung. Da liegt zum einen daran, dass die Lagerreibung hier sehr gering ist und eigentlich nur das Rastmoment des Motors überwunden werden muss, und zum anderen daran, dass die die Umlenkung des Luftstroms an den Lüfterblätter schon bei verhältnismäßig geringen Luftgeschwindigkeiten ein ausreichendes Drehmoment erzeugt  Aber wie das Wasser im im geschlossen Kreislauf, bewegt sich eben auch Luft nicht von selbst . 
 Wenn man eine Analogie zu Lüftern herstellen will, entspricht eine Kreiselpumpe Pumpe vom Aufbau her einem Radiallüfter wie er z. B. oft bei den Referenzkühlern von Grafikkarten oder in Notebooks zum Einsatz kommt. Wenn du da exakt mittig drauf pustet passiert ebenfalls nichts (es ist aber schwer einen gezielten Luftstrom exakt mittig auftreffen zu lassen und wegen der geringen Lagerreibung ist so ein Lüfter viel leichter anzudrehen als ein DDC-Rotor).


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Herbboy: Ich fürchte du hast nicht ganz verstanden wie eine Kreiselpumpe funktioniert, und vor allem nicht wie sich das Wasser in einem geschlossen Kreislauf verhält, sonst würdest du nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass sich das Wasser von selbst bewegen würde und den Rotor der Pumpe anschieben könnte .
> Die Wassersäule über dem Einlass spielt für den Anlauf einer Pumpe keine Rolle, da der hydrostatische Druck des Wassers im geschlossen Kreislauf an der Auslassseite grundsätzlich genauso hoch wie an der der Einlassseite. Von allein bewegt sich das Wasser im geschlossen Kreislauf nicht  - sonst bräuchtet du auch gar keine Pumpe um das Wasser zu bewegen . lediglich beim befüllen fließt es zunächst mal der Schwerkraft folgend nach unten. Ist die Wakü befüllt bewegt es sich nicht mehr, solange die Pumpe nicht läuft.


 Ich hab nie behauptet, dass das Wasser die Pumpe "von alleine" bewegen würde, sondern nur, dass der Druck vlt etwas nachhilft. Aber ich hab ja auch geschrieben "_Auf der anderen Seite kann es sein, dass ich vlt übersehen hab, dass ja "hinter" der Pumpe auch Wasser ist, was ja erst WEGgedrückt werden muss, damit das Wasser aus dem AGB nachrücken kann... _" => ich hab also einfach auch nicht daran gedacht, dass auch nach der Pumpe ein Wasserdruck vorhanden ist und nicht nur der Druck des Wassers "von oben"     ich hab mir ja schließlich nicht schon seit Jahren überlegt und rumgegrübelt, wie denn eine Pumpe wohl genau funktionieren mag...


----------



## VJoe2max (8. April 2016)

@Herbboy: Aus deinem Lüftervergleich war zu schließen, dass du glaubtest, dass das Wasser von allein fließen würde . Der hydrostatische Druck hat keinen Einfluss auf die Pumpe. 
Um zu verstehen wie eine Pumpe funktioniert muss man eigentlich nicht jahrelang nachgrübeln, sondern sie sich nur anschauen  . Selbst wenn man nie etwas über Pumpentechnik gelernt hätte, erklärt sich die Funktionsweise einer normalen Kreiselpumpe imho eigentlich von selbst.

Aber ich denke wir driften hier ab -> Vorschlag: btt 

Wichtig ist letztlich, dass man es beim Drosseln der Pumpe vermeidet, dass die Spannung beim Start nur gerade so reicht, um den Rotor in Bewegung zu setzen. Die Haftreibung des Lagers ist nicht bei jedem Start absolut identisch, da sich hier Faktoren wie Temperaturunterschiede und die Zusammensetzung des Kühlmittels so auswirken können, so dass es einmal mit dem Start kappt aber das nächste mal u. U. nicht, wenn die Spannung gerade so an der individuellen Grenze ist. Überwindet der Motor nach Anlegen der Spannung nicht innerhalb kurzer Zeit die Haftreibung und läuft los bzw. bleibt zu lange stehen, fließt der hohe Startstrom u. U. so lange bis ein Teil der Motortreiberschaltung durchbrennt oder zumindest so lange, dass die Schaltung thermisch stark belastet wird, so dass sie nicht lange hält. 

Wenn man also keine Steuerung hat mit der man einen Startboost verwenden kann, der sicherstellt, dass die Pumpe stets mit höherer Spannung startet und erst herunter geregelt wird wenn sie bereits läuft, sollte man sich an die minimale Startspannung schrittweise heran tasten und dann dauerhaft mit einer etwas höheren Spannung arbeiten, um sicher zu sein, dass die Pumpe stets zuverlässig anspringt. Nur so ist der sichere Anlauf gewährleistet.  

Eine Aussage wie "die DDC310 startet mit 7V" kann man einfach nicht treffen, denn bezüglich der Startspannung gibt es wie gesagt immer eine gewisse Streuung, die im wesentlichen von der Haftreibung abhängt. Wo die minimale Startspannung liegt hängt neben äußeren Faktoren auch von der unvermeidlichen Serienstreuung ab. Deshalb ist es nicht besonders empfehlenswert eine DDC dauerhaft mit irgendwelchen 7V-Adaptern zu versorgen, sofern man nicht vorher explizit ausgetestet hat, ob die Pumpe auch noch mit etwas weniger Spannung anläuft. Sonst kann es passieren, dass man mit den 7V gerade die Grenze getroffen hat, bei der sie zwar häufig schon anläuft aber eben nicht immer. Dann ist man recht schnell um eine DDC ärmer, wie Lios Nudins Erfahrungsbericht ja schön zeigt. Leider fallen die 7V, um die sich die Minimale Startspannung bei DDC in der Regel bewegt, mit der Spannung zusammen die man leicht per Potential-Mod aus der 5V und der 12V-Leitung zusammen schustern kann. Weil es damit relativ oft klappt eine DDC zuverlässig zu starten hat sich diese ominöse Spannungsgrenze in der Szene etwas verselbstständigt, aber es kann keine Rede davon sein, das es damit immer klappt. 

Ein zuverlässiger Start mit 7V war aber bei DDCs - egal welchen Typs - noch nie sicher gewährleistet. Schon bei den ersten Revisionen der DDCs war bekannt, dass es zwar meistens mit 7V klappt aber eben nicht bei jeder. Bei meinen eigenen DDCs hatte ich bislang z. B. immer Glück und alle starten schon mit weniger als 7V, aber das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Manche Exemplare starten durchaus zuverlässig mit 7V, weil ihre minimale Startspannung noch ein Quäntchen niedriger liegt, andere starten mit 7V nicht immer aber meistens (sehr riskant) und wieder andere laufen mit 7V gar nicht an sondern z.B. erst mit 8V. 
Mit 9V ist ein sicherer Start dagegen eigentlich immer gewährleistet, sofern der Rotor nicht blockiert ist (z.B. durch einen schlecht tolerierten oder zu fest geschraubten Deckel). Auch mit 8,7V, die man sich recht einfach über einen anderen Potential-Mod aus der 3,3V und der 12V Leitung des Netzteils herstellen kann, läuft eine DDC in der Regel absolut sicher an. Trotzdem würde ich weder die 7V-Methode noch die 8,7V-Methode speziell bei der DDC310 mit dem Metallgehäuse empfehlen, weil hier die Gefahr eines Masseschlusses noch höher ist als wenn nur eine Leitung über dem Massepotential liegt. 

Ein Stepdown-Wandler mit Voltmeter ist da schon vorteilhafter, weil man sich hier in kleinen Schritten (z. B. 0,2V) von oben an die Mindest-Startspannung heran tasten kann. Hat man die Spannung so weit gesenkt, dass die Pumpe nicht mehr innerhalb von spätesten 2 Sekunden anläuft (eigener Erfahrungswert), trennt man und sie sofort wieder und stellt dann z. B. ein Volt mehr ein. Nun kann man recht sicher sein, dass die Pumpe zukünftig immer sauber anläuft. Zwar kann man so nicht wie bei einer Steuerung mit Startboost die niedrigste mögliche Betriebsspannung (und damit niedrigste Drehzahl) bei laufender Pumpe nutzen, aber man kommt sehr günstig zu einer zuverlässig startenden und dennoch stark gedrosselt arbeitenden DDC.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. April 2016)

Also nochmal, die DDC310 hat einen Regelbereich von 6-13V und eine Startspannung von 9V. Das sind die offiziellen Angaben. Natürlich kann die Pumpe auch mit 7V starten, aber auch nicht jede und auch nicht immer. Es gibt immer eine Serienstreuung. Ähnlich ist es ja auch mit Lüftern. 

Die DDC310 ist eine abgewandelte und für Alphacool angepasste Version der DDC, daher unterscheiden sich die Angaben der DDC310 ein wenig von den normalen DDC Pumpen direkt von Laign. 

Die Problematik mit der höheren Stromaufnahme beim Start ist ja bei allen elektronischen Geräten so. Das man ein Board damit bruzelt ist mir noch nie zu Ohren gekommen. Boards haben in der Regel (bitte richtig informieren) 1A pro Anschluss und damit eben 12W Leistung. Wenn die Pumpe hier für einen kurzen Moment eben mehr Saft zieht, ist das ken Beinbruch. Auch Lüfter ziehen beim Start etwas mehr Strom. Dann dürfte man auch keine Lüfter anhängen die z.B. 10-12W benötigen was nonsens ist. 

Die DDC 310 kann man problemlos an einen Port am Board betreiben, sofern hier eben 1A am Anschluss zur Verfügung stehen. Da muss man sich nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## SpatteL (8. April 2016)

@Joe:
Wegen dir bzw. deinen langen Beiträgen, komme ich immer zu spät auf Arbeit. 
Wenn ich früh noch mal fix ins Forum schaue und da wieder so ein Roman steht, den ich lesen "muss".

MfG


----------



## Nachty (13. April 2016)

So meine DDC PWM hat leider Wasser gesehn, eine DDC310 hatte ich noch in der Grabbelkiste schnell noch ne PowerAdjust 3 bestellt , und nu kann man die richtig gut Regeln alle Kabel sind natürlich dabei, Super


----------

